# im going to catch bats tonight



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey 

thought i would make a thread....to tell yous all that at half eight tonight im going to catch bats! tag them! and let them go!

so it should be really good!


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, but why?


----------



## kersh (Nov 12, 2009)

this should be intrestin as how are you going to do it as these can fly very fast and turn at an angle quicker so you would need a large net.... does this kind of thing require a licence as i thought bats were protected here in the uk


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> hey
> 
> thought i would make a thread....to tell yous all that at half eight tonight im going to catch bats! tag them! and let them go!
> 
> so it should be really good!


 Seeing as you are an RSPB member I presume you are attending an organised bat night.
If not,may I remind you that what you are proposing is a criminal offence without a licence.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> hey
> 
> thought i would make a thread....to tell yous all that at half eight tonight im going to catch bats! tag them! and let them go!
> 
> so it should be really good!


My cat did that the other night................twice!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

yo

wasn't catch and tag :blush:

wasnt what i thought it would be like.....but it was really fun

we have bat trackers and had to find the bats.....also something about moths but not very interested in that.....

and yes it was RSPB


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> yo
> 
> wasn't catch and tag :blush:
> 
> ...


Your sig says RSBP! :lol2:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

coooool what kinda of bats were you monitoring?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

god i forgot the name of them on the bat detector thing to they are 45 - 55


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Pipistrelles? 

Usually the first out aren't they?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

brown and/or little bats? there's then bigger ones too i cant remember the names of them either doh


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

45 khz= common pipistrelle
55 khz= soprano pipistrelle


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ben W said:


> 45 khz= common pipistrelle
> 55 khz= soprano pipistrelle


:2thumb::no1: weldone


----------

